# 300G Stocking Opinions



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello, I just upgraded to a 300 gallon (72"x36"x27"), now with the bigger system I'd like to get some fish that get a little size to them so I can really enjoy the large tank. A little info about my tank is as follows:
400g system
Running the zeovit system
285lbs Live Rock
3L of Siporex and 2 MarinePure Blocks
BK SM250 w/ RD3 
Automatic Water Change System (6g/ day for 42g/week)
Refugium for pod population 

That being said here is the list of fish I'm looking to get, let me know what you think or if this is too many fish etc. They will all start small but eventually grow out.

Gem Tang
Black Tang
Black/Scopas Hybrid Tang
Purple Tang 
Yellow Tang
Emperor Angel
Golden Puffer (6") 
Lightning Clownfish Pair
Blue Hippo Tang
Niger Trigger
Royal Gramma
Yellow & Blue Assessor 
Blotched Anthias
Midas Blenny
Flame Hawk
Flame Wrasse Harem (1 male, 4 females) 
Mystery Wrasse (Hawaii)
Hawiian Cleaner Wrasse
I plan to make this an sps onky reef. Let me know your opinion 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

The gem, black, scopes and yellow will be a war you don't want. The black, scopes and gem are the same fish appearance wise, and the yellow and purple aren't too far off. 

I'd avoid the puffer, and the trigger, although not aggressive, is large and active and requires a ton of food. 

Although the tank SEEMS huge, I have almost the same footprint. You run out of room fast


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

You have a tonne of fish in a small footprint. While your filtration MAYBE able to handle the bioload your fish will kill each other due to space (mainly talking about tangs). I don't even know if I would put all those in my 10' reef that is a 1000g system. 

Blotched anthia are aggressive among themselves and I doubt you will be able to keep more then a pair longterm (I have tried several times in larger tanks then yours). They don't do well in groups (get very aggressive until there is just a pair left). Also get pretty big.

I would tone down the tangs considerable especially the zebrasoma Sp. 

You could add some nice smaller fish like gobies and blennys as well.


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Emps are hit and miss, with a far higher percentage being hit. I have a blue face in an sps frag tank right now. He hammers zoos. Everything else is ok. 

Blanket statements on Angels is a bit misleading.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Reef keeper said:


> The gem, black, scopes and yellow will be a war you don't want. The black, scopes and gem are the same fish appearance wise, and the yellow and purple aren't too far off.
> 
> I'd avoid the puffer, and the trigger, although not aggressive, is large and active and requires a ton of food.
> 
> Although the tank SEEMS huge, I have almost the same footprint. You run out of room fast


So far from my list i have 9 of the fish I'm looking for of which are 4 tangs, a yellow, black black/scopas, and blue hippo so far no real aggression issues, however I do know i may come into problems later as they mature, the idea behind getting so many of the same species of tang was so it would help reduce the aggressive issues as theyd all kinda be going after each other. I know the tank seems bigger than it is, after seeing it i wish I went bigger right away, but live and learn haha.



BIGSHOW said:


> You have a tonne of fish in a small footprint. While your filtration MAYBE able to handle the bioload your fish will kill each other due to space (mainly talking about tangs). I don't even know if I would put all those in my 10' reef that is a 1000g system.
> 
> Blotched anthia are aggressive among themselves and I doubt you will be able to keep more then a pair longterm (I have tried several times in larger tanks then yours). They don't do well in groups (get very aggressive until there is just a pair left). Also get pretty big.
> 
> ...


As for the Blotched Anthias, the plan was to keep only one, as like you said they do get quite aggressive as they age and with just one I'm thinking i wont have an issue. Tangs specifically the zebrasoma sp. are my favourite however I know where you're coming from, if anything is I'll keep the gem in a different tank. As for gobies and blennys, I'm not the biggest fan, Imo they just don't have the wow factor or uniqueness/ factor than I'm looking for, although very popular they just don't really do it for me with the exception of the Midas Blenny.



szl said:


>


Emperors can nip at corals yes, but thats not to say it's impossible, I've seen many reefs with emperor angels in them, it's just finding the right one which I'm definitely willing to do, I've never kept a larger angel before but like to now that the tank space allows it.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Reef keeper said:


> Emps are hit and miss, with a far higher percentage being hit. I have a blue face in an sps frag tank right now. He hammers zoos. Everything else is ok.
> 
> Blanket statements on Angels is a bit misleading.


At first the plan was to do a mixed reef but as my fish selection was made I decided to only go sps as I know angels as well as the puffer usually go for soft and LPS corals but tend to leave sps alone, so like you I'd take the chance. Does your blueface ever touch your sps?


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Besides for too many tangs any other issues anyone sees? Ideally I wanted zebrasoma tangs, do you guys think a school of 5 black tangs would work better than one of each colour variety?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

+1 re. gobies and blennies, I'm a huge proponent of them - they are so charismatic. Not sure if you're going to have a sandbed, but you have room for at least a couple of pairs of shrimp gobies, which are fun. 
Jawfish?
Leopard wrasses? 
Dragonets?
Any of the flame or flasher wrasses would be nice. If you could get a group of flashers, you'd also see them displaying which is fun. Same with a group of anthias....

Mystery wrasses are total jerks, but if you like them, I understand.
Re. angels - it does really depend. I would get more of them personally, you could add some dwarfs. A lot of people on the forum have them in their sps systems, and if you want to see something that totally busts the angel sps myth, check out Copps tank on RC. He probably has 50 in his tank, if not more.


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

The blue face doesn't touch my Sps. He's pretty shy, and mostly hides when I'm there. Eats like a pig though.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

teemee said:


> +1 re. gobies and blennies, I'm a huge proponent of them - they are so charismatic. Not sure if you're going to have a sandbed, but you have room for at least a couple of pairs of shrimp gobies, which are fun.
> Jawfish?
> Leopard wrasses?
> Dragonets?
> ...


What are some of the gobies and blennies, that you keep? I like unique, hard to find/ rare stuff that you don't see normally. I have a 2" sand bed and there is approximately a 3'×2' area of open sand. I've consider jaw fish but never kept them before but I also tend to lean towards more aggressive fish like golden dwarf moray, angels etc. I'd like to get a flame wrasse harem as I've heard of them doing there mating ritual in larger tanks and that would be cool to see. I'll check out his tank I like angels but like the larger much better and unfortunately i dont think I'd be able to fit two large angels in my tank. 


Reef keeper said:


> The blue face doesn't touch my Sps. He's pretty shy, and mostly hides when I'm there. Eats like a pig though.


Is it juvenile or mature colours also what size is it?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

MStnbrgn said:


> What are some of the gobies and blennies, that you keep? I like unique, hard to find/ rare stuff that you don't see normally. I have a 2" sand bed and there is approximately a 3'×2' area of open sand. I've consider jaw fish but never kept them before but I also tend to lean towards more aggressive fish like golden dwarf moray, angels etc. I'd like to get a flame wrasse harem as I've heard of them doing there mating ritual in larger tanks and that would be cool to see. I'll check out his tank I like angels but like the larger much better and unfortunately i dont think I'd be able to fit two large angels in my tank.
> 
> Is it juvenile or mature colours also what size is it?


I guess in terms of jawfish, it really depends if you have a lid - but you could get a blue spotted jawfish, not rare, but stunning none the less.
In terms of gobies, for the shrimp gobies, Randalls are really nice, but Yellow watchman are, too. You could also get a trio+ of helfrichi dartfish, but I would introduce them at the same time. 
I'm totally obsessed with Priolepsis gobies, they get bigger, and behave similar to assessors with whom they get along swimmingly. 
Check out Copps tank the current one and the I think 2011 totm one, which if I remember correctly was a 300g with dozens (I kid you not) of angels in it, great and small.


----------

